# How do I actually join the TTOC



## geoff (Jul 11, 2002)

How do I join? I did ask once before but lost the answer, I had to email someone but I can't remember who?.

Ta

Geoff


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Geoff

This link here explains all about the email, etc.

This will just register your interest and after the EGM, we will contact you will details.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## N13K (Jun 19, 2008)

I am shortly going to take delivery of my car, and have been searching to see if the Owners Club existed and if so how to join. Tried to follow link in previous post but it goes nowhere. Do I presume the Club has folded, or is something in the offing ?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

N13K said:


> I am shortly going to take delivery of my car, and have been searching to see if the Owners Club existed and if so how to join. Tried to follow link in previous post but it goes nowhere. Do I presume the Club has folded, or is something in the offing ?


Here you go matey...

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php

Cheers

Rich


----------



## N13K (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow noba - and I just thought I had to spend some money to join. I never thought that Advanced BBQ sauce manufacturing would form a prerequisite to join a Motor Club, or is that just in the USA ?
Or perhaps you have posted a reply to the wrong message. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------

